# كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟



## اسحاق الباحث (11 أبريل 2008)

السلام والنعمة لكم جميعا أيها الأخوة
أرغب في معلومات عن كيفية تحول المصريين إلى الإسلام، لأني طلبت ذلك مسبقا ولم يجب أحد حتى الآن، هناك موقع اسمه coptic history لكنه مغلق. أريد أن اعرف تاريخ هذه الفترة التي تحول فيها المصريين للإسلام من وجهة نظر الكنيسة القبطية. 
البعض بيقول انه تم بالاقتناع وبدون إكراه، فإلى اي مدى هذا صحيح؟ أم أنه ليس صحيح بالمرة؟ 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## حسام حمدي (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

انا المسحين الذين اسلمو بالاقناع لانهم حبو دين الاسلام لانه دين تسامح ومن يعرف سمات الاسلام يحبه جدآ لانه دين يبسط الامور للناس لان يوجد كلمة تسمي الشهاده هذة  الكلمة 
عندم يقوله يشعر باطمئنان بكلمة وهي اشهد ان لا اله الا الله اشهد ان محمد رسول الله


----------



## صوت الرب (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*


حسام حمدي قال:



			انا المسحين الذين اسلمو بالاقناع لانهم حبو دين الاسلام لانه دين تسامح ومن يعرف سمات الاسلام يحبه جدآ لانه دين يبسط الامور للناس لان يوجد كلمة تسمي الشهاده هذة  الكلمة 
عندم يقوله يشعر باطمئنان بكلمة وهي اشهد ان لا اله الا الله اشهد ان محمد رسول الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أحجام بغال و أحلام عصافير .........................*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

طيب بحسب السيد حسام اذا كان الموضوع تم بالاقتناع لماذا لم يقتنع باقي المسيحيين ولماذا لم يحبوا الإسلام؟ وبعدين يا جماعة أنا بسأل سؤال جاد وعايز أعرف، اللي ما عندوش اجابة، يبقى الأحسن انه يسكت. يعني الردين اللي موجودين حتى الآن ما لهمش علاقة بالسؤال. الرد الأول جاب اجابة غير مقنعة وبيتكلم كأننا من كوكب تاني، والرد الثاني دخل بس عشان يرد على الرد الغير مقنع بدل ما يرد على السؤال اللي أنا سألته!!!!! يعني في النهاية بيضيع السؤال بسبب الردود غير الجادة. 
معلش لو فيه كلامي حدة، بس انا فعلا عايز اعرف.


----------



## انت الفادي (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*



حسام حمدي قال:


> انا المسحين الذين اسلمو بالاقناع لانهم حبو دين الاسلام لانه دين تسامح ومن يعرف سمات الاسلام يحبه جدآ لانه دين يبسط الامور للناس لان يوجد كلمة تسمي الشهاده هذة  الكلمة
> عندم يقوله يشعر باطمئنان بكلمة وهي اشهد ان لا اله الا الله اشهد ان محمد رسول الله



عزيزي حسام حمدي
بعد غيابي لفترة من المنتدي عدت و فوجئت بردك هذا و قد حاولت ان اتغاضي عنه حتي لا اخرج عن الموضوع لكني لم اقدر
عزيزي.. لفت نظري في كلامك عدة نقاط اولها:
الاسلام دين يبسط للناس الامور... و هذه هي المصيبة يا عزيزي و انت قلتها دون ان تدري...
ان من يبسط الامور ليس هو من الله.. لان الطريق الي الله هو طريق صعب يجب ان يحوضه الانسان حتي ينال رضا الله... اما تبسيط الامور فهذه وظيفة الشيطان يا عزيزي... فهو يبسط الامور لك حتي تفعلها... فهو يبسط لك امر الكذب و يقول لك كذبة بيضاء.. مع العلم بأنها كذبة سواء كبيرة او صغيرة.
و لكن في نفس الوقت دعني اسألك ما نوع تبسيط الامور الذي تقصده؟؟؟
في في وجود حكمين متضادين لكل شئ ام ما هو التبسيط في نظرك؟؟؟
هل في ان تتزوج بكتابية؟؟ ام الكتابية كافرة؟؟؟
هل في دخول الحمام باليمين ام باليسار؟؟
هل التبسيط في دخول الجنة لمجرد النطق ببعض الكلمات الجوفاء؟؟
عزيزي هل تعتقد انك ستنال رضا الله لمجرد نطقك بكلمتين او جملتين؟؟؟
دعني اعطيك مثال و اتمني ان ترد عليه بضمير يقظ:
لنفرض انك مرتبط بفتاة.. و كل يوم تقول لها : انا احبك... و الله انا احبك... صدقيني انا احبك... انا اعشقك..
و عندما تقول لك دعنا نلتقي.. تقول لها لا اقدر اليوم لاني مشغول.
تتصل هي بك.. و تسألك لماذا لم تتصل بي اليوم.. و تقول لها انك نسيت.
تتفق معها علي اللقاء  ولكنك لا تذهب و تقول لها كسلت و بقيت في البيت و لم اقدر..
و لكن في كل مرة تتحدث معها تقول لها انا احبك و تكرر هذا الكلام مرارا و تكرارا..
السؤال هنا.. هل بكلامك فقط اثبت لهذه الفتاة حبك؟؟ ام ماذا؟؟؟ 
و ما هو تصرف هذه الفتاة عندما تلاحظ ان الامر مستمر علي هذه الحال لفترة طويلة؟؟
تصرفها انها ستلقي بك لان لا تحبها بل تتكلم بكلمات جوافاء ليس اكثر.. مجرد كلمات 


و الان حاول ان تتطبق هذا المثال علي الله نفسه.. فانت لا تفعل شئ سوي بانك تقول لله انا احبك انا اعشقك.. و لكن في الوقاع هذه ليست سوي كلمات بلا معاني لديك..

هل هذا هو التبسيط الذي تتكلم عنه؟؟
انه عندما ينطق انسان بمجرد كلمات يشعر بالارتياح؟؟؟
اكيد سيشعر بالارتياح اذا كان هناك اكثر من شخص يقف علي رأسه بسيف و يقول له انطق الشهادة او موت.. بالتأكيد سيشعر بالارتياح بعد ان ينطقها و يذهب هذان الشخصان.

رجاء خاص بلاش الاحلام الوردية دي و فوق كده و حاول تفكر في كلامك و في حياتك حتي لا تضيعها هباء وراء تبسيطات لن تؤدي الا الي تدمير حياتك.
لا اعتقد انك تسير بنفس الاسلوب في حياتك الدراسية او العملية و الا ستكون انسان مع احترامي لك انسان فاشل.. لانك تختار الطريق السهل و البسيط.. حتي لا ترهق عقلك في العمل و التفكير و النجاح..

اعتزر للادارة عن خروجي عن الموضوع و اعطي الادارة الحق في حزف مشاركتي بكل سرور.. و لكن الكلام بتاع الاستاذ خلاني لازم اوضحله شوية حجات.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

يا جماعة ضيعتوا السؤال بصراحة. ايه الفايدة من الردود اللي ملهاش علاقة بالسؤال، بس بتاخد مساحة على المنتدى وخلاص. إجابة الأخ حسام لا تكفيني، ورد الأخوين صوت الرب وانت الفادي ردود انفعالية لا تقدم أو تؤخر فيما يخص السؤال.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

هو أكيد سؤال يحتاج اجابة طويلة، في النهاية احنا مش مؤرخين، بس انا اقصد لو حد يكون قرأ أو لديه مقالات عن الموضوع أو مواقع نت أو اي معلومات أخرى.


----------



## انت الفادي (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> السلام والنعمة لكم جميعا أيها الأخوة
> أرغب في معلومات عن كيفية تحول المصريين إلى الإسلام، لأني طلبت ذلك مسبقا ولم يجب أحد حتى الآن، هناك موقع اسمه coptic history لكنه مغلق. أريد أن اعرف تاريخ هذه الفترة التي تحول فيها المصريين للإسلام من وجهة نظر الكنيسة القبطية.
> البعض بيقول انه تم بالاقتناع وبدون إكراه، فإلى اي مدى هذا صحيح؟ أم أنه ليس صحيح بالمرة؟
> ولكم الشكر



عزيزي اسحاق الباحث..

لمعرفة كيفية دخول بعض لاحظ كلمة بعض و ليس كل لان ليس كل المصريين دخلوا الي الاسلام..الاي الاسلام يجب ان نرجع قليلا الا الخلف الي نقطة كيف دخول الاسلام اصلا الي مصر.
فنجد ان الاسلام دخل الي مصر بجيش احتل البلد و احتل السلطة و اصبحت كل المراكز القيادية في يده..و بل و يمكن القول كل المراكز علي الاطلاق.
و اصبح المواطن المصري الحقيقي صاحب البلد الاصلي ليس الا مواطن من الدرجة الثانية و الجندي العربي الاجنبي الذي ليس هو من مصر مواطن من الدرجة الاولي..
و لك بعد ذلك ان تتخيل كيف سارت الامور بعد ذلك حيث اصبح التضييق علي المصريين اولا بالجزية مع الملاحظة علي ان معظم المصريين قد تم نفيهم من مراكزهم و التي كانت تتيح لهم دفع الجزية دون اي صعوبة و اصبح الوزير منهم ليس سوي مواطن عادي يبحث عن عمل..و لا يملك المال لدفع الجزية..
ثم يأتي له الخيار الاخر.. اذا لم تدفع الجزية ستقتل.. فماذا يفعل هذا الذي لا يقدر ان يدفع الجزية؟؟
هل يموت ام يدفعها؟؟
و لكن تتجلي رحمة الاسلام في انه اذا كان لا يريد ان يموت علي يد المسلمين!!! و لا يقدر ان يدفع الجزية فيجب ان يدخل الاسلام !!!!!!
و لكنه يرفض... 
في السابق قبل الدولة الاسلامية كان يقدر ان يذهب الي دار المساعدات و يتلقي مساعدة للمعيشة..
و لكن بعد الدولة الاسلامية اصبح لا يوجد دار للمساعدات بل دار الزكاة.. و لكنه لا يقدر ان يذهب الي هناك لان هذا الدار لا يساعد سوي المسلمين..
و هنا تتجلي رحمة الاسلام مرة اخري و يصبح له الخيار في ان يموت اما علي يد المسلمين لانه لم يدفع الجزية او يموت من الجوع لانه لا يملك ما يقتات به و لا يقدر ان يذهب الي دار الزكاة لانه ليس مسلم او انه يدخل الاسلام و يتمتع بعد ذلك بحريته و يقدر ان ينال المساعدات و التي هي مشروطة بدخوله الاسلام..

فما رأيك عزيزي المسلم في هذا الواقع المرير الذي فرضه الاسلام بجيشه علي شعب مصر؟؟؟
اما الاسلام او استبدال دين الله دين الحق (علي حسب قول المسلمين) بالمال التي هي الجزية او الموت.

واقع مرير لا يراه المسلم او ربما يراه و لاكن لا يريد ان يصدقه او لا يريد ان يراه اصلا.

نأتي الي نقطة اخري و هي السؤال الذي ربما تلقيه انت علينا وهو لماذا لم يذكر التاريخ هذا؟؟؟
الرد عليه هو ابسط من السؤال نفسه عزيزي..
هل سبق لك و ان قرأت في تاريخ الاسلام اي مساوئ و لو طفيفة؟؟؟ الاجابة هي لا..
و هنا يأتي الرد التالي: الا تري معي انه امر يدعوا الي الشك في انه تاريخ امه بحالها علي مدار قرون و لا نري و لو نقطة سوداء فيه؟؟؟
مع العلم ان المسلمين هم بشر و البشر خطائين.. و لكننا لا نري او نقرأ عن هذه الاخطاء..

من ذلك يكون لك واضحا عزيزي المسلم ان التاريخ الاسلام كله ليس الا ملفق من المؤرخين المسلمين الذين من اجل اغراض في انفسهم يكتمون الوقائع الحاصلة المريرة و يكتبون كل ما هو ايجابي..
بمعني اخر.. يتم مواراة العيوب و اظهار الايجابيات.
و بذلك تقدر ان تعرف ما هي مدي مصداقية التاريخ الاسلام من عدمه.
بذلك يفقد التاريخ الاسلام مصداقيته بسبب تلاعب المسلمين فيه لمصالحهم الشخصية.
و اكبر مثال يتجلي فيه هذا الامر هو الاحاديث النبوية.. و هو عندما يتم رواية حديث حتي لو كان كامل الصحة لا غبار عليه.. و لكن بعض المسلمين يجد انه لا يليق (نسبة الي الزمن المعاصر) فنجد ان هذا الحديث يتم تضعيفه ليس لعلة فيه و لكن لعدم قبول بعض المسلمين له..
و بذلك يتم التحوير حتي في كتبكم نفسها.. لانكم تتبعون اهوائكم.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

شكرا أخي انت الفادي على الإجابة وتعبك، هو كلامك فيه منطق، يعني المحتل غالبا بيحاول يغير الوضع اللي كان قائم، بس أكيد أو المفروض انه مثلا الرهبان كانوا يكتبوا التاريخ الصحيح أو على الأقل لازم يكون فيه وجهة نظر أخرى غير وجهة نظر التاريخ الاسلامي. وبعدين على فكرة التاريخ الاسلامي فيه مشاكل كثيرة ومساوئ كتيرة رغم اني مش متخصص. يعني انا لاأثق في التاريخ الاسلامي طبعا ثقة كاملة لان اللي كتبه ناس وبشر ولهم مصالح وبتحكمهم ولاءات وعصبيات يعني ما تعولش هم اني اصدق التاريخ الاسلامي. التاريخ للقراءة ولكن مش شرط للتصديق بما فيه إلا اذا كان فيه ادلة تؤيده. على العموم شكرا على تعبك والله يباركك، بس فيه سؤال صغير أو ملاحظة انت تقصدني انا لما بتقول عزيزي المسلم ولا تقصد المسلمين اللي بيدخلوا على المنتدى؟ رجاء لاتناديني مرة ثانية بذلك.


----------



## ali_sabur (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة لجواب سؤال: "كيف تحولت مصر الى الاسلام" ، فجوابه هو انها لم تتحول الى الاسلام عن طريق اسلام كل المسيحيين ، بل هناك نسبة من المسيحيين آمنت بالدين الجديد أي الاسلام واعتنقته ولكن في تقديري انها نسبة ليست كبيرة. واما وجود المسلمين اليوم كغالبية سكانية فيعود الى هجرة المسلمين للعيش فيها. رافق ذلك القيم المجتمعية المختلفة بين الاسلام والمسيحية ، فالاسلام يحث على الزواج والانجاب وزيادة النسل بخلاف المسيحية التي تحث على البتولية والرهبنة ، والعوائل المسيحية بصورة عامة قليلة العدد. فلذلك ازدادت نسبة المسلمين عبر الاجيال.
والسؤال التالي هو امتداد للسؤال الاول: كيف بقي هناك في مصر مسيحيون رغم ان المسلمين يحكمونها منذ 1400 سنة ؟ وجوابه واضح لكل منصف ، وهو ان المسلمين لا يجبرون احداً على اعتناق الاسلام ، فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر. وهذا دليل على سماحة الاسلام وسعة صدره ، وانه لم ينتشر بالسيف كما يدعي خصومه. واذا قارنا وجود المسيحيين في مصر المسلمة مع فناء المسلمين في اسبانيا المسيحية فسوف نكتشف جانباً مهماً من عظمة الاسلام.
وأما بالنسب للجزية التي يردد بعض خصوم الاسلام امرها ، فلماذا يريد المسيحيون الامتناع عنها بعد ان امرهم المسيح كما في اناجيلهم بإعطائها ؟ لماذا يريد المسيحيون مخالفة يسوع الذي كان يؤدي الجزية كما ورد ذلك في الاناجيل ! فهناك امر من قبل يسوع بإعطاء الجزية وليس بعد ذلك للمسيحيين ان يرفضوا.


----------



## taten (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*لو عندكوقت وفلوس ارشح لك الكتب دى علشان تقراها
تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية تأليف ثيودور هول باتريك
تاريخ الكنيسة المصرية تأليف لويزا بوتشر
موجز تاريخ المسيحية تأليف العلامة الحبر الجليل الأنبا ديوسقورس أستاذ التاريخ بالأكليريكية وأسقف المنوفية الراحل
معلش اصل الكتابة عن الموضوع دة محتاجة مجهود رهيب فى النقل من هذة الكتب وهذا غير ممكن بالنسبة لى حاليآ
ممكن تلاقى الكتب دى فى مكتبة المحبة بشبرا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / إسحق الباحث
+++ الإجابة الصريحة عن هذا السؤال ، تعرض الإنسان لخطر لا داعى له .
+++ لذلك ، وبما أن سيادتك " باحث " ، فيمكنك الوصول للنتيجة الصحيحة ، من قراءة كتب التاريخ -- من مختلف إتجاهاتها -- لتضمن الوصول للحقيقة ، بعيداً عن الرغبات الشخصية لكل طرف .


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

سلام لكم ونعمة، 
والشكر لكل من حاول أن يجيب، لكن بصراحة أخي مكرم، أعتقد انك بتبالغ كتير، أي خطر اللي بتتكلم عنه، طيب لو عندك اجابة ليه ما بتقولهاش ايه الخطر في كده، وبعدين احنا بنتكلم عن تاريخ يعني كل اللي صنعوه ماتوا، وكل الحكاية كتب تاريخ ممكن يكون لها ما يضادها وفي الآخر الإنسان ممكن يميز بعقله. هو أنا عارف ان فيه وجهتين نظر، وجهة نظر بتقول ان من تحول من المصريين إلى الإسلام كان مكره على ذلك، أما وجهة النظر الأخرى بتقول ان ده كان بالاختيار. وهذه أمور مر عليها مئات السنين، ومفيش حد من المصريين المسلمين يمكن يجزم مثلا إن أجداده ما كانوش مسيحيين. ربما كانت إجابة الأخ أو الاخت تاتن (معذرة لأني بحثت في ملفه مش مكتوب النوع على ما يبدو) فيها شيء مما أنا أبحث عنه. بس برده هو أو هي صعبتها، طيب ليه ما يقرأ هذه الكتب، عموما الكتب في حد ذاتها اللي رشحها ممكن تكون مفيدة. بس أنا كوني في منتدى مسيحي تصورت اني ممكن يكون فيه حد سبق له انه قرأ في الموضوع ده من وجهة النظر المسيحية أو من وجهة نظر الكنيسة والاديرة اللي أكيد ما تركوش الأمور دي تعدي بدون تدوين.  
شكرا لكم جميعا،


----------



## مجاهد الدين (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

عزيزي اسحاق الباحث سؤالك هذا يجيب عليه المؤرخ الانجليزي الفريد بتلر في كتابه الشهير (فتح العرب لمصر ) فيروي بتلر كيف تم فتح مصر واحوال القبط فيها قبل وبعد الفتح الاسلامي لمصر يقول (ولم يكن في بلاد الدولة الرومانية ما هو أشقى حالا من مصر , سعى الأباطرة إلى إجبار القبط الذين ليسوا على مذهب الدولة لإدخالهم في ذلك المذهب، ولم يكن عجبا أن تضطرب الأحوال في مصر فتصبح ميدانا للشغب والحرب الأهلية، بينما الحكام لا هم لهم إلا أن يجمعوا المال للملك البيزنطي، ) ويكمل في بيان احوال القبط ابان الحكم الروماني البيزنطي (لم يحكم مصر قبطي واحد طوال تاريخها المسيحي، بل كان الحكم المدني والجيش كلاهما في يد السادة المحتلين، ليس فيهم أحد من أقباط مصر أهل البلاد، ) وكانت أمور الدين في مصر إبان القرن السابع الميلادي، أكبر خطراً عند الناس من أمور السياسة، فلم تكن أمور الحكم هي التي قامت ليها الأحزاب، واختلف بعضها عن بعض فيها، بل كان كل الخلاف على أمور العقائد والديانة، وكان الناس لا يكادون يحسون بشيء اسمه حب الوطن، وما كانت عداوتهم لتثور بسبب الجنس والوطن، ولكن بسبب اختلاف المذهب الديني. لم يكد الأمر يستقر لهرقل – الابن – الذي توج إمبراطوراً في القسطنطينية عام 610م، حتى فوجئ بحملة شعواء قادمة من بلاد فارس، استطاعت فتح الشام وبيت المقدس عام 615م، بعد أن هدمت الكنائس ونهبت الأديرة، وحمل الفرس الوثنيون الصليب المقدس الى عاصمة دولتهم مع آلاف من الأسرى معظمهم من القساوسة والرهبان والراهبات، وفي عام 617م فتح الفرس مصر، وخضع الأقباط للسيد الجديد، الذي قتل الرجال وحرق المدن وهدم الكنائس والأبنية، فظلت كذلك أطلالاً إلى ما بعد الفتح الإسلامي لمصر.. يقول بتلر: "كانت معاملة الفرس للقبط واحدة في كل مكان.. يحل الموت والخراب حيث حلوا.." ص75 . ويلاحظ - هنا – أن القبط رغم مقتهم للروم لم يرحبوا بالفرس الغزاة، ولم يروا فيهم الخلاص، بل كانوا يرونهم بعين الجذع، فقد خضعوا مرة أخرى لسيد جديد بعد زوال سلطان السيد القديم عنهم.. ويعلق بتلر على ذلك قائلا: "وقد كان هذا شأن تاريخهم السياسي من أقدم الأزمان أن تتبدل عليهم السادة وتتعاقب".

وفي اثناء بعث النبي محمد - صلي الله عليه وسلم - يتحدث الفريد بتلر ويحكي كيف كان حال الكنيسة بعد ان استردها الروم من الفرس مرة اخري بعد ان خربوها وجعلوها اطلالا
(حين كانت الكنيسة تحتوشها الملوك – أي تستحوذ وتسيطر عليها- ومن لايخشون الله من القسوس، خرج من الصحراء عملاق ليعاقبنا على ذنوبنا".. ويعلق بتلر على ذلك قائلا: "وهي كلمات قليلة ولكنها تدل على أن المسيحيين كانوا يشعرون أن محمداً كان رسولا من الله، أو هو على الأقل "سوط" من الله أرسله عليهم" ثم يقول في الصفحة التالية (136): "وذلك أنه قد شاعت نبوءة بين بعض المسيحيين فارتجفت لها أفئدتهم وهي أن الإسلام حق، وأن نصره حق". ونقل بتلر عن المؤرخ "أبو الفرج" قوله: "ولما شكا الناس إلى هرقل لم يجب جواباً، ولهذا أنجانا الله المنتقم من الروم على يد العرب، فعظمت نعمته لدينا أن أخرجنا من ظلم الروم وخلصنا من كراهتهم الشديدة وعداوتهم المرة، على أن كنائسنا لم ترجع إلينا لأن العرب أبقوا كل طائفة من المسيحيين على ما كان في يدها عند فتح البلاد".)وقد اورد بتلر ملحوظة هامة ان الفتح لمصر لم يكن عربيا بل هو اسلاميا خالصا حيث كان يشارك في جيش الفتح جنود فرس ورومان كانوا قد دخلوا في الاسلام فكان الجيش متكونا من اجناس عدة والسنة مختلفة ولكن كانت تجمعهم عقيدة واحدة  هي عقيدة التوحيد ( ص 176: "إنه كان في جيش عمرو جماعة ممن أسلم من الروم والفرس الذين كانوا باليمن، ولعل هؤلاء جاءوا فيما بعد مع الأمداد التي بعث بها الخليفة إلى مصر".. وهذا الذي أثبته بتلر يؤكد أن الفتح كان إسلامياً ولم يكن عربياً.. كان ينطلق من أساس عقائدي، وليس من أساس "عرقي"، ولم يكن الفاتحون مجرد قبائل عربية من بدو الصحراء كما يردد الجهلة )
يقول د. ألفريد بتلر في صفحة 220: "نحن نعرف أن مؤرخي العرب ومن قال قولهم إنما يسخرون الحقيقة ويقلبونها قلباً إذ يقولون إن جند حصن بابليون أو كل من كان به كانوا من القبط، فإن القبط لم يكونوا في شيء من القتال ولا الجيوش، وكان الإضطهاد في مدة السنوات العشر التي سبقت الفتح قد شطر مذهبهم وفرقهم، فكان منهم من ذهبوا أفراداً وجماعات فهربوا إلى الجبال والكهوف، أو أووا إلى الصحراء أو لاذوا بالأديرة الحصينة في الصعيد، وأما أقباط مصر السفلى وبابليون والإسكندرية، فقد اضطروا إلى الدخول في مذهب الدولة – أي الدولة الرومانية المستعمرة – ولم يغن عنهم شيئا ما كان في قلوبهم من كره لما دخلوا فيه، وقد كتب مؤرخو العرب بعد الفتح بقرون فكانوا يذكرون جيوش المصريين وقواد المصريين لا يميزون بين القبط والروم، فكثرت من ذلك زلاتهم وعظم خلطهم، فعلينا أن نبين هنا بيانا لا شك فيه أنه لم يكن في ذلك الوقت شيء اسمه القبط في ميدان النضال، ولم تكن منهم طائفة لها يد فيه، بل كان القبط إذ ذاك بمنجاة عنه، قد أذلهم قيرس – أو المقوقس – وأرغم أنوفهم، فليس من الحق في شيء أن يقول قائل إن القبط كانوا يستطيعون أن يجتمعوا على أمر أو ينزلوا إلى القتال أو يصالحوا العرب". ونحن بهذا القول نهدم قول المشككين والمعترضين ان القبط قد قاوموا الجيش الاسلامي عند دخوله وبهذا نكون قد ابطلنا هذه الدعاوي والاكاذيب ونكمل بعون الله 

في أول اكتوبر 640م كان قد مر على حصار المسلمين لحصن بابليون شهر كامل، وخوفاً من أن يستمر الحصار أكثر من ذلك، جمع المقوقس من كان معه في الحصن من رؤوس الحرس والأساقفة سراً، وأقنعهم بضرورة التفاوض مع المسلمين دون أن يعلم الجند المرابطون، وقدم لهم خطة تقضي بأن يفدوا أنفسهم بالمال فيعطوا أعداءهم – المسلمين - مقداراً منه ليرحلوا عنهم ويتركوا مصر، وأرسل رسلاً بهذه الخطة إلى عمرو بن العاص، لكن عمرا لم يرد، وحبس الرسل عنده يومين حتى يروا حال المسلمين إذ أبيح لهم أن يسيروا في العسكر، ثم بعث عمرو برده مع الرسل وقال: "ليس بيني وبينكم إلا إحدى ثلاث خصال، إما أن دخلتم في الإسلام فكنتم إخواننا، وكان لكم مالنا، وإن أبيتم فأعطيتم الجزية عن يد وأنتم صاغرون، وإما أن جاهدناكم بالصبر والقتال حتى يحكم الله بيننا وهو أحكم الحاكمين". عاد الرسل إلى المقوقس، وقد وقع في نفوسهم ما عند المسلمين من بساطة وإيمان فقالوا: "رأينا قوماً الموت أحب إلى أحدهم من الحياة، والتواضع أحب إلى أحدهم من الرفعة، ليس لأحدهم في الدنيا رغبة ولا تهمة، إنما جلوسهم على التراب، وأكلهم على ركبهم، وأميرهم كواحد منهم، مايعرف رفيعهم من وضيعهم، ولا السيد منهم من العبد، وإذا حضرت الصلاة لم يتخلف عنها منهم أحد، يغسلون أطرافهم بالماء ويخشعون في صلاتهم".


فرح المقوقس بعودة الرسل، وطلب من عمرو أن يبعث إليه وفداً من المسلمين للتفاوض، فأرسل عمرو عشرة من رجاله أحدهم عبادة بن الصامت، وكان عبادة أسود شديد السواد، وأمرهم أن يكون هو المتحدث، بشرط ألا يتجاوز البدائل الثلاثة، فلما دخل عبادة على المقوقس هابه وقال: "نحوا عني ذلك الأسود وقدموا غيره يكلمني".. فقالوا: "إن هذا الأسود أفضلنا رأياً وعلماً، وهو سيدنا وخيرنا والمقدم علينا، وإنما نرجع جميعا إلى قوله ورأيه، وقد أمره الأمير دوننا بما أمره، وأمرنا ألا نخالف رأيه وقوله".. ثم قالوا فكان قولهم عجيباً عند المقوقس، أن الأبيض والأسود سواء عندهم، لا يفضل أحد أحداً إلا بفضله وعقله وليس بلونه.. فقال المقوقس لعبادة أن يتكلم برفق حتى لا يزعجه، فقال له عبادة: "إن من خلفت من أصحابي ألف رجل أسود، كلهم أشد سواداً مني، وإني ما أهاب مائة رجل من عدوي لو استقبلوني جميعاً، وكذلك أصحابي، وذلك إنما رغبتنا وهمتنا في الجهاد في الله واتباع رضوانه، وليس غزونا عدونا ممن حارب الله لرغبة في دنيا ولا طلباً للاستكثار منها.. لأن غاية أحدنا من الدنيا أكلة يأكلها يسد بها جوعه لليله ونهاره وشملة يلتحفها، لأن نعيم الدنيا ليس بنعيم، ورخاءها ليس برخاء، إنما النعيم والرخاء في الآخرة".. فلما سمع المقوقس ذلك رد قائلا: "أيها الرجل الصالح.. لعمري مابلغتم مابلغتم، وماظهرتم على من ظهرتم عليه إلا لحبهم الدنيا ورغبتهم فيها".. ثم أخذ يخوفه من المدد والحشود التي ستأتي من الروم، وعرض عليه أخيراً المصالحة على أن "نفرض لكل رجل منكم دينارين، ولأميركم مائة دينار، وخليفتكم ألف دينار، فتقبضوها وتنصرفون إلى بلادكم".. فقال عبادة: "ياهذا لا تغرن نفسك وأصحابك، ما كان هذا الذي تخوفنا به من جمع الروم وعددهم وكثرتهم، وإن كان ما قلتم حقا فذلك والله أرغب ما يكون في قتالهم، وما منا رجل إلا وهو يدعو ربه صباحاً ومساءً أن يرزقه الشهادة".. وأخيراً اختار المقوقس أن يدفع الجزية بعد أن طمأنه عبادة بن الصامت على أنه "إن دفعتم الجزية كنتم آمنين على أنفسكم وأموالكم وذراريكم، مسلطين في بلادكم على ما في أيديكم وما تتوارثونه، وحفظت لكم كنائسكم ولا يتعرض لكم أحد في أمور دينكم".. وعقد المقوقس الصلح على ذلك مع عمرو بن العاص ثم سافر إلى الإسكندرية ليبعث بالاتفاق إلى هرقل في القسطنطينية كي يقره، لكن هرقل رفض الصلح، وبعث إلى المقوقس يستدعيه على عجل، فلما وقف أمامه يشرح أسباب الرضوخ والقبول بدفع الجزية قال: "إن العرب قد يحملون على الخروج من مصر بعد ذلك، وأما الجزية التي سندفعها فما أسهل أن نجبي مقدارها من تجار الإسكندرية فلا تنقص موارد الدولة، وأما عن المسلمين فإني لا أرى موضعا للأمل، فالعرب قوم لايشبهون سائر الناس في شيء، فهم عند حد قولهم، لا يعبأون بأمر من أمور هذه الدنيا ومتاعها، لا يطلبون منها إلا لقمة يسدون بها رمقهم، وشملة يسترون بها أبدانهم، فهم قوم الموت، يرون ربحاً في أن يقتلوا، لأنهم ينالون بذلك الشهادة ويدخلون الجنة، في حين أن الروم يحبون متاع الدنيا ويحرصون عليه، لو رأيت هؤلاء العرب وبلاءهم في القتال لعرفت أنهم قوم لا يغلبون، فليس لنا من سبيل غير الصلح مع عمرو قبل أن يفتح حصن بابليون عنوة، وتصبح البلاد غنيمة له".

عزيزي لماذا اوردت لك قصة الفتح ؟؟ لقد اوردتها لكي تعرف ان المسلمين لم يأتوا الي مصر غازين ولا محتلين بل هو امر رباني بنشر نوره ودينه الحنيف في ارجاء الارض فأنت كما رأيت من خلال الرد انه كان يخير المرء غير المسلم ان يدخل الاسلام فيكن ما للمسلمين من حقوق وعليه ما عليهم من واجبات فإن رفض فعليه بالجزية وهي ضريبة كان يدفعها مقابل ان تتم حمايته من المسلمين في حالة حدوث عدوان علي البلاد فهي ليست اتاوة فرضت عليهم بل هي ضريبة دفاع ومقابلها يعيش حرا في معتقده واملاكه لا يمسها سوء 
ومن هنا عاش المسيحيين والمسلمين معا في مصر ولما رأي المسيحيين مت التسامح الذي يتمتاز به الدين الاسلامي وانه بالفعل دين الفطرة دخلوا فيه الكثير والكثير من المسيحيين ومن ظل علي دينه دفع الجزية وهو راض فلم يحدث يوما ان اكره احدا علي الدخول في الاسلام 

كما ما الدليل علي ان كل المسلمين المتواجدون حاليا هم من المهاجرين بل اقرب الاقوال للصحة انهم من جدود مسيحيين ودخلوا الاسلام عن اقتناع ورضا و لو كان الاسلام دين يتنشر بالقوة فكيف حالنا الان والمسلمين مستعضفون في الارض وعلي الرغم يدخل فيه يوميا الاف الناس في مختلف ارجاء الارض
عرفت الان اجابة سؤالك


----------



## kneeling (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*الأستاذ الفاااااااااااضل مكرم زكى شنودة 
تحية طيبة .. عطرة ... لك ولكل من يتحدث بحيادية بدون أغراض شخصية من الطرفين ..
تحية طيبة .. عطرة ... لك ولكل من يملك لساناً عفيفاً من الطرفين ..أحسنت الرد كعادتك .. وإنى أحب أن تكمل مشاركتك معنا فى موضوع حول بولس الرسول نظراً لانشغال الأستاذ أخرستوس عن متابعتى​*


----------



## kneeling (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

وياسيد "الباحث" ... 
حقائق خذها عن ثقة وأرح نفسك ... 
*لم ولن* ينتشر الإسلام فى مصر بحد سيف أو إجبار ظالم أو قهر حاكم أو ظلم متجبر ... أبداً أبداً ...
كل ما هنالك أنه فى أحلك الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية التى مرت بمصر كان هناك اضطهاداً عااااااااااااااااااااااماً من ولاة مصر لشعبها ... على مختلف الطبقات ... طال المسلمين والنصارى معاً وعلى مختلف المستويات ويسجل ذلك التاريخ فعلاً ....
لكنك لن تستطيع أن تلوى عنق الحقائق وأن تكتب تاريخاً جديداً ينكر أن المسيحية لم تعرف الهدوء ولا الاستقرار ولا رغد العبادة إلا فى ظل الحكم الإسلامى ...

*هذه حقائق تاريخية ثابتة*​


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

إجابة تبدو مقنعة في ظاهرها فقط، لكن حضرتك بتتحدث عن فترة وجيزة جدا وهي سنوات الحرب وغزو العرب أو المسلمين لمصر أو الفتح لا يهم المسمى، لكن أنا سؤالي عن قرون تلت هذه السنوات القليلة التي أعقبت العمليات العسكرية، يعني بعد أن استقر الأمر للعرب أو المسلمين في مصر. يعني مثلا ربما تحول نسبة صغيرة في سنوات الفتح الأولى، لكن أن بسأل عن تحول أعدا دكبيرة من المصريين الأقباط إلى الإسلام. أعتقد أن ذلك حتى يحدث يحتاج لسنوات طويلة ولا يمكن أن يكون حصل خلال سنة واحدة أو شهور مثلا.  
النقطة الثانية، بصرف النظر عن تسميتك عزيزي لعملية التحول بأنها أمر رباني، فإن التاريخ لا يعترف بمثل هذه التفسيرات. على أية حال شكرا على تعبك ومحاولتك الإجابة. لكن الإجابة التي قدمتها عزيزي تتكلم فقط عن سنوات سواء قبل دخول العرب لمصر أو بعده بسنوات وهذا لا يكفي طبعا لتحول غالبية شعب إلى دين معين. السؤال هو ماذا عن القرون التي تلت ذلك والتي لا نعرف عنها شيئا. 
ولكم الشكر جميعا ومن المسيح النعمة والبركة


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

طبعا أن أقصد بالرد السابق أن أعلق على إجابة العضو "مجاهد الدين". وليس الإجابة التي تعلو تعليقي مباشرة.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

أما بخصوص رد الأخ kneeling فبصراحة مش فاهم ايه يقصد، وليه يتهمني اني عايز ألوي عنق الحقيقة. أو اني عايز أكتب تاريخ جديد. صدقني أنا أريد أن أفهم، وبعدين أنا لست باحث ولا شيء. لكني فعلا أريد أن أعرف. هذا كل ما في الموضوع.  
سلام ونعمة لكل من شارك والشكر مرة ثانية.


----------



## مجاهد الدين (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

عزيزي اسحاق الباحث اشكرك علي ردك وتفاعلك في الحقيقة ردك اراحني كثيرا لانك به قد اعطيتني فكرة ان ما اريد ان اوصله اليك قد وصل وهو ان مسيحي مصر لم يتعرضوا للاضطهاد ابدا علي يد الحكام المسلمين وقولك 





> أنا سؤالي عن قرون تلت هذه السنوات القليلة التي أعقبت العمليات العسكرية، يعني بعد أن استقر الأمر للعرب أو المسلمين في مصر. يعني مثلا ربما تحول نسبة صغيرة في سنوات الفتح الأولى، لكن أن بسأل عن تحول أعدا دكبيرة من المصريين الأقباط إلى الإسلام. أعتقد أن ذلك حتى يحدث يحتاج لسنوات طويلة ولا يمكن أن يكون حصل خلال سنة واحدة أو شهور مثلا.



سؤالك هذا الرد عليه سيكون اكبر دليل علي ان بعد استتباب الامن واستقرار المسلمين والمسيحين معا في محجتمع واحد كيف حدث التحول الكبير ودخول هذه الاعداد الغفيرة في الاسلام وهو يا سيدي ما اسميه بعلاقة التفاعل المجتمعي بين الفئات والعقائد المختلفة فقد رأي الاقباط في المسلمين السماحة والدعوة لدينهم بالموعظة الحسنة والحوار السمح بغير تعصب ولا تطرف وقارنوا بين ما كان يحدث معهم ابان الحكم الروماني من ادخال في المعتقد المخالف بالقوة والقهر فعرفوا انه الحق فاتبعوه ولو كان الدخول في الاسلام يا سيدي لهؤلاء الناس قد تم بالقوة فكيف اذن بقيت كل هذه الكنائس التي نراها في جميع انحاء مصر و كيف تبقي اخواننا المسيحيين في مصر الي وقتنا هذا اليس من الاولى لو كان نشر المعتقد بالقوة ان يكون كل سكان مصر من المسلمين ان هذا الانتشار الكبير للدين الاسلامي في مصر وبعد سنوات الفتح الاولي انما تم بعد تعامل اهل مصر مع المسلمين وما رأوه من عظمة هذا الدين 

واكبر دليل علي ذلك ايضا هو انتشار الاسلام في بلاد الصين وجاوه وسومطرة وبلاد جنوب شرق اسيا دون يصل اليها جيش اسلامي بل انتشر الاسلام فيها بدعوة التجار المسلمين الذين كانوا يسافرون هناك ومن خلالتعامل اهل هذه البلاد معهم 

منتظر ردك هدانا الله واياك للحق والصواب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

طيب عزيزي مجاهد أولا لم تصلني الفكرة التي تقول أنها وصلتني، لأنك تتصور أن كونك مقتنع أن المصريين لم يتم اضطهادهم من قبل حكامهم المسلمين على مر تلك القرون، وأن كونك تصدق ما يقال لك أو تقرأه، يعني أنني أيضا قد قبلت ذلك التصور، عموما انا ليس لدي اتهامات محددة، أنا لا أستطيع أن انفي حدوث الاضطهاد وكذلك لا استطيع أن أؤكده. ولكن بحسب كلامك إن عملية التحول تمت نتيجة تسامح المسلمين وتعاملهم الحسن مع المسيحيين وهو ما أقنعهم بالدخول في الدين الجديد، طيب ليه ما بنشوفش هذا التسامح دلوقتي من أحفاد هؤلاء المسلمين. يعني واضح جدا ان المسيحيين لا يحصلون على كل حقوقهم وإن فيه تمييز وكراهية تتضح في عدم السماح ببناء الكنائس رغم ان مفيش حاجة في الإسلام بتقول بمنع بناء الكنائس. وحاجات تانية كتير  فيها عدم تسامح من معظم المسلمين.


----------



## انت الفادي (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

الاخوة الاحباء المشاركين في الموضوع..
حتي نقدر ان نصل الي تصور اقرب الي الواقع في ذاك العصر يجب ان نضع بعض النقاط في الاعتبار و عدم تناسيها او التغاضي عنها:
اولا: المسيحية ليست بدين اي بمعني انها منهج حياة و ايمان و عقيدة و لكن ليست بدين لان كلمة دين قد تفيد بالتعددية او بوجود اكثر من دين اما المسيحية فهي ايمان بالخلاص  المحقق بواسطة موت السيد المسيح علي الصليب و قيامته من الاموات.. فالايمان بالخلاص يلغي اي فكر بوجود ما يسمي بديانات او ما شابه.

ثانيا: الاسلام هو كما يقول الاخوة المسلمين هو دين و دولة في نفس الوقت.. و نجد الاخوة المسلمين يفتخرون بهذه النقطة و لكنهم بذلك يتناسون اهم شئ في العلاقة الايمانية بالله و هي :
ان الانسان لا يقدر ان يخدم سيدين.. اما يحب احدهم و يبغض الاخر.. او ينحاز الي احدهم و يخون الاخر.
فنجد ان الايمان بالله يتنافي تماما مع السعي الي السلطة و الجاه و المال..
فلا تقدر عزيزي المسلم ان تخدم السيدين معا.. اما الله او السلطة.
لان احدهم يتعارض مع الاخر بدون شك..
دعونا نلقي نظرة علي تاريخ الدولة الاسلامية علي مدي التاريخ الاسلامي..
فنجد ان تقريبا كل الخلفاء قد تم قتلهم بواسطة مسلمين اخرين... و انه بمجرد موت محمد شبت النزاعات علي السلطة النزاع تلو الاخر.
و هكذا سار الحال بالدولة الاسلامية الي يومنا هذا.. فنجد ان الدولة تحمل اسم دولة اسلامية.. و لكن نجد ان السلطة فيها سلطة مستبدة تنعدم فيها الديموقراطية.. و التي كانت منذ نشأت الاسلام منعدمة.
فكانت الكلمة للحاكم فقط حتي لو كان ظاهريا ما يسمي بالشورة..
فهي اي الشورة موجودة.. و لكن متي و كيف تطبق ؟؟ هذا هو السؤال.. فنجد ان الشورة هي شئ مثل العديد من الاحكام في الاسلام التي هي موجودة لمجرد التشدق بوجودها.. كمثال حد الزاني زانية.. فنجد لاثبات حالة زنا هو شئ من سابع المستحيلات.. و لكنه موجود لمجرد ان يقدر المسلم ان يتشدق و يقول .. نحن لدينا حكم لهذا و لذاك.. و لكن عزيزي المسلم وجود الحد الذي يستحيل تطبيقه هو في حد ذاته نوع من التحايل عليك لا اكثر.
و كأني اقول لك.. حتي كي يثبت رئيس دولة مكانته و قوته نجده يضع احكام تعسفية كمثال بأن يحكم بالاعدام علي كل من يخرج من بيته و يذهب الي القمر و يعود في نفس الساعة.. او يمنع منعا باتا الطيران في البحر.. او يحرم شرب حليب العصافير او تحريم اكل بيض الديك.. و هكذا من الاحكام.. فهي كلها احكام قد تنفذ بكل قسوة.. و لكن هل من الممكن تطبيقها يوما من الايام علي انسان؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و هذه هي نفس نوعية العديد من الاحكام في الاسلام التي يستحيل تطبيقها و لكنها موجودة لمجرد ملء السطور و القول ها نحن لدينا احكام صارمة..
و لكننا نبتعد بذلك كثيرا عن موضوعنا  
كانت هذه المقدمة مجرد مقدمة لتحديد بعض النقاط..

و الان نعود الي التاريخ.. و الذي يحاول العديد من المسلمين ان لم يكونوا كلهم ان يحرفوه و يغيروه..
فنجد مثلا الوثيقة العمرية و التي توضح نوعية الحكم الاسلامي..
و نجد ايضا الاحكام المفروضة علي المسيحين ذاك الوقت تحت الحكم الاسلامي.. فكان ممنوع علي المسيحي ان يلبس لبس المسلمين  و كان يجب عليهم ارتداء صليب خشبي كبير علي عنقهم لدرجة ان يترك علامة علي الرقاب..
ثم يأتي دور الجزية التي كانت مفروضة عليهم.. 
و لكن هل يتوقف الامر عند هذه النقطة؟؟؟ لا..
فنجد مثلا انه لو قتل مسلم مسيحي.. فلن يعاقب بأكثر من السجن.. و لكن لو قتل مسيحي مسلما (و هذا لا يحدث في في حادث) فنجد ان المسيحي يقتل و يحكم عليه بالاعدام حتي لو كان هذا مجرد حادثا.
فنجد التمييز في المعاملة واضح و قاسي في نفس الوقت..
 يصبح الوضع انت مسلم لك مميزات.. انت مسيحي انت لا تمتلك الحق في شئ.. انت مواطن من الدرجة الثالثة لم تصل الي الثانية حتي.

حتي الان يتم الحديث عن اشياء لا يقدر ان ينكرها مسلم لانها كلها احكام من القرأن و السنة..
فلا يؤخذ دم مسلم بزمي.
و ان لا قوكم في الطريق اضطروهم الي اضيقه.
انتم الاعلون.
اما الاسلام او الجزية او الموت.
و العجيب اجد العديد من المسلمين.. ( اعتزر لكل مسلم عن الاتي)
يتكلم بكل وقاحة و يقول قد امرنا القرأن بقوله لكم دينكم و لنا ديننا ... و هو اول من ينسي و ينكر هذه الاية عند الحاجة و يقول هي منسوخة. ( و لكنها تخدم غرضه في موضوع كهذا مع انه مقتع في داخله بأنها منسوخة و لا يحق الاستشهاد بها)
ثم يأتي و يقول و جادلوهم بالتي هي احسن.. و بالطبع نفس الرد السابق هي اية منسوخة و هو يعرف هذا ايضا.. و هو اول من ينكر هذه الاية و يتحجج بأنها منسوخة اذا كانت لا تخدم غرضه ( لاكنها تخدم غرضه في هذا الموضوع)

فنجد في هذه اللحظة ان الوضع مع المسلم لا يمكن ان يوصل الي نتيجةا الا اذا احكم هو ضميره بنفسه.
فنجد انفصام الشخصية واضح ما بين اقواله و ما بين افعاله 
فنجده يقول كلام يقطر عسلا.. وافعاله لا تبث الا سما.
و هذا هو تاريخ الاسلام علي مدي القرون..

و بهذه المناسبة سأقوم بفتح موضوع شيق جدا لاخوتي المسلمين حتي يروا ماذا يحدث للاسلام حاليا..
تحياتي.. و اجوا عدم الغضب من كلامي و لكني اريد من كل مسلم قبل ان يخوض الحوار في مثل هذا الموضوع ان ينسي الايات التالية و لا يحاول ان يدخلها في الموضوع:
لكم دينكم و لنا ديننا..
جادلوهم باللتي هي احسن.
بل يضع في رأسه و يتكلم فعلا بالواقع الذي يأمره به القرأن فعليا:
انتم الاعلون..
و اية السيف
و اضطروهم الي اضيقه.. 
لان هذه الوصايا هي الوصايا التي انت تسير بها فعليا عزيزي المسلم و ليس تلك التي انت تتشدق بها ( مع علمك بأنها منسوخة و عدم سيرك بها)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر*​


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

شكرا مرة ثانية فراشة بس الموقع ده مقفول. يعني لو مفتوح أنا كنت ريحت نفسي وقريت فيه بدون أسئلة. 
عموما شكرا على نيتك ومحاولة إفادتي.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*مقفول ازاي ؟ انا مفتوح عندي عادي*

*لو مش بيفتح عندك انا هنقلهولك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*هذه السلسلة*





*من تاريخ اقباط مصر*
*فى هذه السلسلة من الكتب ستقرأ فيها كفاح أقباط الحضارة فى نضالهم للبقاء كأمة مع كلاً من الإستعمار البيزنطى ( وهم من خلفيات ذات أحناس مختلفة أروام - صرب - يونانين "ملكيين" ) ثم الإستعمار الفارسى ثم الإستعمار البيزنطى مرة أخرى- ثم هاجمت مصر جيوش المسلمين بشكل*
*إستعمار إسلامىإستيطانى وهم على التوالى :-*
*1- إحتلال العرب المسلمين (عمرو بن العاص)*
*2- أحتلال الأمويين المسلمين *
*3- إحتلال العباسيين المسلمين*
*4- إحتلال الفاطميين الشيعة المسلمين*
*5- إحتلال الأسرة الأيوبية المسلمين السنة*
*6 - إستيلاء المماليك العبيد البيض على الحكم فى مصر*
*7- أحتلال العثمانيين المسلمين*
*هذا وفى اثناء إحتلال المسلمين مصر إحتلالاً إستيطانياً إحتلت مصر فرنسا لمدة 3 سنوات ، وإنجلترا حوالى 70 سنة فى القرن العشرين ، كما نذكر أنه فى بعض الأحيان كان هناك أكثر من مستعمر أو محتل فقد كان أثناء إحتلال العثمان مصر كان هناك المماليك ، ولوحظ أيضاً أن المسيحيين البيزنطيين عندما إستعمروا مصر كان لهم أتباع من المصريين وهم خليط من أبناء البيزنطيين والأقباط وكانوا خونة لمصر يميلون لدين المستعمر البيزنطى فاطلق عليهم الأقباط الوطنيين الأصلين إسم " الملكيين" أى التابعين للإمبراطور المحتل لمصر ، وعندما إحتل العرب القريشين المسلمين فإنضم إليهم الفقراء الذين لم يقدروا على دفع الجزية أو الذين قتل العرب رجالهم وأخذوا نسائهم فيئة وسرارى وأطلق علي الهجين بين العرب المسلمين والأقباط إسم "الموالى" ولن تجد فرقاً عزيزى القارئ بين الملكيين والموالى بالنسبة لإنتمائهم لمصر ، فالذى يبيع عقيدته وفكره من أجل المال سيبيع مصر حتماً لنفس السبب لأنه باعها أصلاً لمحتل إستعمر وطنه وأرض أجداده . *

*مدخل*​*إن صلابة القبطى ونقاء مسيحيته كان هو القوة الخفية والكامنة وراء وجود المسيحية فى مصر حتى الان بل وأيضاً وجود مصريين لهم هوية مصرية أصلية وأصيلة .*

*إن معاناة الأقباط من الإضطهاد والتعذيب والقتل والسلب والنهب وأغتصاب النساء قبل الإحتلال العربى الإسلامى وأثناء حقبات الحكم الإسلامى لمصر إنما يظهر ويعلن بكل وضوح أن قوة الشر الكامنة فى الشيطان ظلت تكيل الضربات تلو الضربات للمسيحى القبطى وأمة المسيح حتى كاد يلفظ أنفاسه إلا أنه لولاً الوعد الإلهى الصادق ببركة الشعب القبطى لما بقى مسيحياً واحداً على ضفاف النيل .*

*وقال الخليفة العادل عمر بن الخطاب عن أقباط مصر : " يأكلهم المسلمون ما داموا أحياء فإذا هلكنا وهلكوا أكل أبناؤنا أبناؤهم ما بقوا " راجع ما كتبه أبو يوسف المؤرخ وهذه العبارة لم تقال عبثاً لأن خالد بن الوليد سيف الله المسلول قتل إنساناً وقطع رأسه وطبخ عليه وأكل الطبخة **ولهذا فلينشد الأقباط مع داود النبى قائلين :" 2 «لَوْلاَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي كَانَ لَنَا عِنْدَ مَا قَامَ النَّاسُ عَلَيْنَا، 3 إِذًا لاَبْتَلَعُونَا أَحْيَاءً ... مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لَمْ يُسْلِمْنَا فَرِيسَةً لأَسْنَانِهِمْ " (المزمور 124 لداود النبى عدد 2, 3 .. , 6)*

*ولكن أبدأ لن ينتهى الإضطهاد فقوة الشر لا تزال تحشد أتباعها فى كل عصر من كل دين أو عقيدة وجنسية وملة تتخذ أساليب شيطانية من مكر وخداع وتقية للقضاء على أقباط مصر ومسيحيتهم ومصريتهم . *

*وسترى أيها القارئ أن الأمم التى إحتلت مصر كثيرة ومنهم العرب المسلمين الذى كان أخطرهم إحتلالاً لأنه كان إحتلالاً إستيطانياً فقد قضى على مصر ككيان منفرد وكأمة لها شهرتها الفريدة ولكن بقى الشعب القبطى ظاهراً وقوياً فريدا فى صموده بالرغم من أن بلاده أحتلت , وأصبح مضطهداً بسبب تمسكه بعقيدة المسيح , مذلولاً فى بلده مصر , حقة الوطنى ضائع على أرض آبائه. *

*وقد** حصر مؤرخوا التاريخ دوافع العرب المسلمين فى الغزو والأعتداء الوحشى فى سببين هما :-*
*الأول .. **المجاعة والقحط والجفاف التى بدأت تجتاح العربية - *
*الثانى .. نهب ثروات البلاد المحتلة فقد كان محمد يقول دائماً جعلت رزقى تحت ظل رمحى 

*
*>> مسند احمد 4869 . عن ابن** عمر قال " قال رسول اللة بعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتي يعبد اللة لا شريك لة وجعل رزقي تحت رمحي وجعل الذلة والصغار علي من خالف امري ومن تشبة بقوم فهو منهم "(1)قال ‏أيضاً ‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله (2) فى الصورة المقابلة سيف محمد الذى سلطة على رقاب البشر وحتى جنة الإسلام جعلها محمد فى حديث له تحت ظلال السيوف (3)*

*ثالثاً .. لقد كسب المسلمون أموالاً طائلة من الذهب الذى كان على الأصنام المحطمة (سيرة أبن هشام - السيرة النبوية ص 917 ) فالسبب يرجع إذاً إلى المال ورنين المعدن ألأصفر ولهذا حطموها- وكان أغنياء العرب وقادتهم يحصلون على المال الوفير عن طريق التجارة والحروب أما فى الإسلام فقد أقتصرت معيشتهم على الغزو للحصول على المال وبالتالى القيادة أى أنهم أحترفوا القتل والقتال لمعيشتهم , لإشباع رغباتهم الجنسية التى أمر بها الله الذى لا يعدو غير أن يكون إلاهاً للجنس والإخصاب والقتل وسفك الدماء - وهناك عامل أساسى يعتبره المؤرخون هو الدافع لخروج العرب المسلمين من العربية وغزو الأقاليم المجاورة وهو الحملة العسكرية على تبوك وقد أختتم محمد غزواته بها " كمقدمة جذرية لحركة الفتوح التى وضعت الدولة الصاعدة على مفترق جديد "*

*فقد كانت تبوك حركة الوصل بين الحجاز والشام أى مركز القوافل التجارية وبها قبائل شديدة البأس ونجحت الحملة العسكرية وأستخدام المال المغموس بدم الأبرياء كوسيلة لتمويل غزواتهم التالية وعندما قتل محمد بالسم وجد العرب انفسهم أمام خيارين إما ان يستمروا فى الغزو للحصول على المال والنساء والتجارة والغذاء وغيرها أو الموت جوعا فى العربية التى حدث بها مجاعة فقد قضوا على إقتصادها بقطع طرق التجارة والهجوم على القبائل وإبادتها .*
*



*
* ثانيا : ولم يكن اسلوب أهراق الدماء هو الوحيد الذى أتبعة الإسلام فى إستيطان وإحتلال مصر فقد صاحب القتل والإرهاب اسلوب الهدم ومن أشهر الأحاديث حديث ذكرةَ للشيخ العلامة محمد عبد الله مصباح فى كتاب التاريخ المُخفى (4) من الأهمية أن نتطرق إليه لنعرف هدف الإسلام فى سفك الدماء وهدم الحضارة فقال : " بل هذه هى سنة نبينا المصطفى -صلعم- فهو يقول فى حديثة الشهير .. { بَلِ الدَّمَ الدَّمَ .. َالْهَدْمَ الْهَدْمَ .. الردم الردم .. أَنَا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مِنِّى} وهو الحديث الذى تفضل الأزهر الشريف بحذفه من موقعه على الأنترنت حتى لا يمسك النصارى علينا حُجّة .. بارك الله فيكم يا رجال الأزهر - و رسولنا -صلعم- كان يقتل الناس حتى بدون ذنب ، أو بسبب ذنب قد يكون بسيط مثل التفاخر أو التكبر " *

*وذكر أحد الذين تركوا الإسلام من القرآنيون " واورد كل من ابن كثير والطبرى وابن هشام والمباركفورى، انه لما زادت عداوة كفار مكة لمحمد ، وتزايدت الاضطهادات ضده من قبل سادات قريش، مر عليه نفر منهم وهم يتهامزون ويسخرون، فنظر اليهم واشار بيده الشريفة الى نحره وقال : (جئتكم بالذبح)!*

*ثالثاً : أما أسلوب الحرق الذى أتبعوه فقد أقتصر على علوم الحضارة المكتوبة فقاموا بإحراق مكتبة الأسكندرية وفارس فحرقوا الأصول الكتابية لأمهات الكتب حتى لا يبقى للعالم المتحضر أصل لحضارته أو أساس لبناء مستقبله , وعندما جمع عثمان بن عفان قرآنه تخلص من قرآئين النبى (اصول القرآن) فقام بحرق 21 مصحف للنبى كانت مع الصحابه وغيرهم وكانت هذه القرآئين كتبت فى أثناء حياة محمد وقد أملاها بنفسه لكتبة الوحى , وأعادوا الكره مرة ثانية فى التخلص من القرآن الغير منقط والغير مشكل فوضعوا اصول القرآن بالرسم العثمانى الغير منقط ومشكل فى الخل أيام الحجاج بحيث لا يبقى أصل من اصول القرآن الغير مشكل أو منقط , ولا يعرف مسلم واحد ما حدث من حرق أصول قرآن النبى وتحريفه أيام عثمان والحجاج , كما لا يعرف المسلمون تدخل يد بشرية فى تنقيط وتشكيل القرآن وأصبحنا نجد ألاف الأخطاء بالقرآن فأصبح الإسلام عصافة فى مهب الريح فاقد الأصول والجذور , فراح الشيوخ يتخبطون فى مناقاشاتهم فى عشوائية لا يتفقون أبدا على قرار أو نتيجة واحده وكثيرا ما تنتهى مناقشاتهم دائماً بـ الله أعلم . *

*وتعتمد البروباجاندا الإسلامية على الأكاذيب فيقولون أن عمرو بن العاص حرر مصر من الروم الذين كانوا يقتلون الأقباط وأطلق الكنائس للبناء, ولكننا نقرأ فى كتب التاريخ الإسلامى أن عمرو بن العاص أنشئ جامعه فى الفسطاط على أعمدة مئات الكنائس التى هدمها وكانت للأقباط ,وكان بعد أن يسرق ثروة (كنوز) أغنياء الأقباط يقطع رؤوسهم ويعلقها على باب جامعة حتى كان الأقباط يطلقون على جامع عمرو بن العاص جامع الجزارة البشرية .*​*وأهداف العرب المسلمين الرئيسية الخفية بعد الإستيطان يتلخص فى .. أبادة غير المسلمين أو تغيير عقيدتهم إلى الإسلام أو قتلهم مهما طال الزمن وهناك نصوص كثيرة فى القرآن أهمها آية السيف 29 فى سورة التوبة .. أى أنهم مأمورون من القرآن بقتل الناس و بإختلاق الحجج لقتلهم حتى تدين الأرض كلها بالإسلام .. وما دام هناك قرآن يؤمن به أحداً فلن تخفض راية الجهاد الإسلامى لقتل الأبرياء والسلب والنهب والأغتصاب هذه الحقيقة لا يجب أن تختفى من أمام عيوننا لحظة واحدة او طرفة عين .*

*وأشاعت أبواق الدعاية الأسلامية أن إجتياح المسلمين للبلاد المجاورة إنما كان لنشر الدين الأسلامى فقالوا فتحا للبلاد ولكن الحقيقة كانت على عكس ذلك ** لأن نشرالدين الإسلامى كان بالسيف والقهر والإذلال ** وكان أحتلال البلاد هو هدفا رئيسى إختبئ وراء نشر الدين الأسلامى ** كما أن إحتلالهم بجيش لم يكن مرة واحدة فقط كما يظن البعض ** فقد غزا مصر عمرو بن العاص بجيش فى خلافة عمر بن الخطاب وغزاها عمرو بن العاص بجيش آخر مرة ثانية فى خلافة معاوية من الأسرة الأموية , وغزوها الغساسنة المسلمين بجيش فى خلافة الأسرة العباسية العجمية , وغزوها الفاطميون بجيش فى عصر خلافة الأسرة الشيعية ثم غزاها الأيوبيين السنيين بجيش فى سلطنة الأسرة الأيوبية ثم غزاها العثمانيون المسلمين بجيش *

*والملاحظ أن هناك أربعة أجناس رئيسيه أستغلت دموية الدين الإسلامى فى الحصول على المال والسلطة والأرض وهم على الترتيب : العرب القريشيين - قبائل شمال أفريقيا - قبائل شمال آسيا - وفى النهاية آثروا شراء العبيد المماليك وهم من الفرنجة وجعلوهم وقوداً لحروبهم حتى لا يدفعوا بأولادهم وقوداً لأستمرار سعير هذه الحروب .. وأختفى تماما دور مصر ورجالها إلا أنه ظهر أخيراً فى الحكم الملكى ونحن نركز على الحكم الملكى لأنه العصر الوحيد الذى تم فيه تهميش الأسلام ودمويته وكان من أزهى عصور الديمقراطية والحق والعدالة فى جميع أنشطة الحياة العادية فى مصر .*

*ومن غير المعقول إذاً ان نطلق على كل غازى بجيش لمصر ومحتل ومستعمر من هذه الأسر فاتحاً لنشر دين الإسلام وهل هذه الأسر الحاكمة فعلت ذلك لنشر دينا فى الوقت الذى كان فيه الأغلبية الساحقة من سكان مصر من المسلمين؟؟؟؟ فكم مرة إذاً يكون الفتح لنشر دين الإسلام ؟؟؟ والسؤال الآن لماذا لم يرحلون بعد أن نشروا الإسلام بالسيف وتحريرهم مصر كما يتشدقون باقوالهم الحمقاء ؟ !!!!!*

*واليوم نرى الخلافة أو الدولة الإسلامية تفتت وتبعثرت وصارت هباءاً منثوراً , لهذا يقول مؤرخو التاريخ أن الخلافة الأسلامية ما هى إلا نوعاً من الأمبراطوريات ظهرت وتلاشت وتمر الان فى آخر مرحلة من مراحل تفككها وإنهيارها وتطرف بعض المؤرخين فى القول : أنها فى النزعات الأخيرة من سكرات الموت حيث لا تترابط الأعضاء فراحت كل فئة تعمل فى حركات عصبية تشنجية بلا تحكم مركزى عصبى حضارى وهذه العمليات اللاإرادية التى بلا هدف تسرع فى إخماد الإسلام وإنتهائه .*

*وإعتمد الإسلام فى إنتشارة على القتل والقتال فدفع بالرجال كذبائح بشرية فإختلت نسبة الذكور عن الإناث فشجع الإسلام الرجال الذين كتبت لهم الحياة بعد الحروب على الجنس فبدل كلمة زواج بالنكاح ككلمة عامة واطلقت شريعة الإسلام حق المسلم فى نكاح مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت أيمانه من الأسرى والسبايا والعبيد من النساء كما تجد آيات أخرى فى القرآن تبيح الزنا وشرع للمسلم أيضاً أن ينكح أمرأة غير مؤمنة والذكور الذين يولدون نتيجة لهذه المعاشرة الجنسية فهم من نصيب الأسلام يخرجون للحرب والبنات يتبعوا دين الأم أما المرأة المسلمة فلا يحق لها الزواج بغير المسلم واللواط والسحاق له نصيب أما المسلم الذى يخرج لنصرة الإسلام فى الحروب كان هدف رسالة رسول الإسلام فى رسالته هو حصول أتباعة على نساء الأصفر (الغربيات بيض البشرة ذو الشعر الأصفر) :" قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اُغْزُوا تَبُوك تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر وَنِسَاء الرُّوم (سورة التوبة 9 آية 49 تفسير الطبرى ) وإذا قتل يصبح شهيد وله72 حورية وولدان مخلدون لا ينزفون فى جنة الإسلام*

*يتبـــــــــــــــــع *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

وَلَا تَبْتَلِنِي بِرُؤْيَةِ نِسَاء بَنِي الْأَصْفَر وَبَنَاتهمْ,فَإِنِّي بِالنِّسَاءِ مُغْرَم ـ اُغْزُوا تَبُوك تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر وَنِسَاء الرُّوم ـ التوبة 9 ـ اية 49
اغزوا تغنموا بنات الاصفر يعنى نساء الروم
اغزوا تغنموا بنات الاصفر 
وكما أغرى الرجال ببنات الأصفر أغراهم أيضاً بالمعدن الأصفر وكنوز كسرى وقيصر يؤكد ذلك ما قاله (د. القمني : الإسلاميات ص 75) " قام محمد يؤلب العبيد على أسيادهم يناديهم قائلا: " اتبعوني أجعلكم أنساباً ، والذي نفسي في يده لتملكن كنوز كسرى وقيصر" وأضاف القمني " فكان يَعِدُهم بأموال كسرى وقيصر إن هم اتبعوه " وهذا ما جاء أيضاً فى (صحيح البخارى باب المناقب 3637) و (مسند أحمد حديث 21586) قَال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ « لَيَفْتَحَنَّ رَهْطٌ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ كُنُوزَ كِسْرَى" وفي (سنن البيهقي 10425) عَنْ عَدِىِّ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ قَالَ : بَيْنَا أَنَا عِنْدَ النَّبِىِّ َأَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ فَشَكَا إِلَيْهِ الْفَاقَةَ وَأَتَاهُ آخَرُ فَشَكَا قَطْعَ السَّبِيلِ قَالَ: « يَا عَدِىُّ بْنَ حَاتِمٍ هَلْ رَأَيْتَ الْحِيرَةَ ». قُلْتُ: لَمْ أَرَهَا، قال: «وَلَئِنْ طَالَتْ بِكَ حَيَاةٌ لَتُفْتَحَنَّ كُنُوزُ كِسْرَى. "قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كِسْرَى بْنِ هُرْمُزَ قَالَ :« كِسْرَى بْنُ هُرْمُزَ"

*واليوم لا تحتاج الحروب الحديثة إلى الكم من الرجال بل إلى العقول والإختراعات الحديثة فإمتلأت الدول التى تطبق الشريعة بمليار من البشر يرفعون أيديهم للأستجداء من إحسان الدول الغير إسلامية ونحن كأقباط لا نستطيع أن ننسى أننا قدمنا الغذاء لقرون عديدة إلى العربية لأنقاذها من المجاعة وغيرها وبالرغم من تعرض مصر للمجاعة عدة مرات أثناء الحكم الإسلامى إلا أنه لم يحدث مرة واحدة أن أنقذت الخلافة الإسلامية أهل مصر المسلمين من الموت جوعاً واليوم عندما أفتقرت مصر نتيجة للتكاثر العشوائى الذى نصت عليه الشريعة وإحتاجت مصر للمساعدة من غنى العربية لم تجد إلا أذناً من طين وأخرى من عجين , وتقدم أمريكا معونة لمصر .. يا للعار على الإسلام !!!*

*والدارس الفاهم والمحلل للعقيدة الإسلامية يجد أن الله إلاه الإسلام ليس هو أيلوهيم إله اليهودية والمسيحية , وأن الله ليس إلهاً سمائياً له معجزات وقوى خارقة رأيناها فى الكتب السمائية السابقة للأسلام , وأتضح أن الله هو إلاها وثنيا كان يرمز له بالقمر لهذا فإن الحروب التى تمت بإسم الله لم تكن شريفة أو عادلة على أى مقياس بشرى أو إلهى بل هى حرب إجرامية وصممت هذه الحروب على أساس المكافئة مكسب الأرضى وآخر سمائى , فيحصل المسلم منها على الثروة المنهوبة والمتعة الجنسية المسلوبة من السبايا والعبيد , أى بصورة مختصرة سلب الأرض وأغتصاب العرض هذا ما سوف تفاجأ به إذا قمت بدراسة النصوص القرآنية والشروط العمرية , ومطالعة ما كتب عن الجنة الإسلامية التى لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال أن تكون مسكناً لإله سمائى قدوس*

*وومن يبحث بعمق فى القرآن يكتشف أن القرآن الذى فى يد المسلمين اليوم يحتوى على قرآنين أطلقاً أسمهما على مكانين فيقولا هذا قرآن مكى أو آيات مكية , وهذا قرآن مدنى آيات مدنية .. وهذا التقسيم فتح باباً أمام الدارسين والباحثين فى دراستهما فوجدهما متناقضين متضادين تماماً أى أن ألايات المكية عكس المدنية وطرحوا عدة تساؤلات منها .. هل هناك إلهين ؟ هل حدث تلاعب فى القرآن بعد موت محمد ؟ أم عثمان بن عفان هو الذى قام بهذا التغيير عند جمعه القرآن ؟ وعموماً لجأ المسلمون للخروج من هذا المأزق بالتمسك بالآيات المتأخرة وأخترعوا مقوله مضحكه أن الله نسخ آياته !! وهنا يقف الدارس حائراً وفى الحال يتبادر إلى الذهن عدة أسئلة : هل الله متردد يغير فى أقواله ؟ هل الله ليس ثابتاً فى أفكاره ينسى ؟ وليس عنده القدرة أن يجعل نبية لا ينسى أقواله ؟ وعندما ينسى محمد نبى الإسلام آياته يغيرها بأحسن منها فلماذا أعطاه الأولى إذاً !! ؟ وتتعدد الأسئلة وتتنوع .. وهكذا صار الله إلاه الإسلام أعجب إلهاً عرفته البشرية !!! *

*وفى نفس الوقت الذى كان يقتل فيه البسطاء فى الحروب أمتلأت قصور الخلفاء من الأسر السابقة بكميات هائلة من الذهب (كانوا يكسرون الذهب ليقتسموه بالفؤوس ) والأحجار الكريمة المسروقة من الشعوب المنهزمة , وكلما كان سفك الدماء يسيل بكثرة كانت سطوتهم ووحشيتهم وسلطتهم تزيد بقوة , وكان كل غايتهم هو جمع الثروات , اما وسيلتهم لهذا فهو إلهاء اتباعهم البلهاء بتقديمهم ذبيحة بشرية لإلههم المزعوم سواء بقتلهم فى الحروب أو قتل غيرهم من الأبرياء والنتيجة تكون إستعمار إستيطانى للإستيلاء على الأرض ونهب ثروات الشعوب المغلوبة وإذلالهم وإغتصاب نسائهم وفى هذا لا يختلفون عن أى أمة وثنية محتلة اخرى وأستمرار إستيطانهم كان نتيجة طبيعية لنشأتهم الصحراوية البدوية فقد تشبهوا بالجراد الذى ينموا ويتزايد فى قفار صحاريهم إلى أن يجئ يوم لغزو بلاد الحضاره الخضارية وتحويل البلاد المحتلة إلى خرائب صحراوية و ويلغون عقل الإنسان وحريته فى إختيار العقيدة والفكر الحر إلى ما يسمى لدى الفلاسفة بالتصحر الفكرى , ثم يهاجمون أخرى حتى تدين الأرض كلها بالأسلام واليوم أين هذه الثروة؟ أين حضارة البلاد؟ أين هم؟ .. اليوم .. ماهم إلا اسماء ويدين التاريخ أفعالهم .*

*المقريزى ( الخطط ص 66 ) يذكر أن المقوقس قال عن العرب : " أن الله أخرجهم لخراب الأرض " وقال ايضا أنهم " قوم المـــوت " وقال أيضاً عنهم أحد المؤرخين الغربيين (بتلر) نقلاً عن المؤرخ المسلم أبن عبد الحكم الذى قال أن المقوقس قال " لقد أخرجهم الرب لخراب الأرض " *

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2789.htm محادثات تسليم مصر بين المقوقس وعمرو بن العاص والتى رفضها الأمبراطور البيزنطى هرقل - المؤرخ المسلم أبن عبد الحكم يقول أن المقوقس قال : لقد أخرجهم الله لخراب الأرض* 

*وفى هذا المعنى ظهر كتاب فى الغرب أسمه نبى الخراب أو نبى الهلاك ---- راجع http://www.prophetofdoom.net/resources*
*وكتاب باسم "نبي الخراب" Prophet Of Doom للمؤلف كريك ونن Craig Winn الذي وصف الرسول محمد بقاطع طريق استعمل حسب زعمه البطش والاغتيالات والخداع للوصول إلى السلطة المطلقة وكان أيضا حسب وصف المؤلف شاذا جنسيا وبدأ نبى الخراب نشر رسالة الخراب عندما قال مقولته المشهورة " خربــــت خيبــــر " *
*ولما كانت كلمة إستعمار أصلها يعمر فقد ظهرت تسمية جديدة على شبكة الإنترنت تصف إحتلال العرب المسلمين لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط ، فأطلقوا عليه إسم إستخراب .. فقد خرب الإسلام كل مكان وطئت فيه اقدام العرب المسلمين ، وأصبحت البلاد الذين يسمونها اليوم إسلامية أو عربية فى حالة يرثى لها !!* 

*وبعد أن كان محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية يتاجر عن طريق القوافل اصبح قاطع لطريقها أما تجارته فتحولت إلى تجارة الموت للحصول على المال فـ سيفه هو مصدر رزقه وربحه هو من إزهاق الأرواح الأستيلاء على ممتلكات الضحية ونساءه ففى هذا قال رسول الإسلام : " رزقى تحت سن رمحى " , والعجيب أن ينطبق قول الإنجيل على اعمالهم التى يفعلونها بالتفصيل وتدل نبوءة آيات الإنجيل التالية على أن المسلمين قوم زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوذهم مجد إلهنا (الرسالة إلى أهل رومية 3: 13- 17 ) :*

*" حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ . بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِم ْ. 14 وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً . 15 أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّم ِ. 16 فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ وَسُحْق ٌ. 17 وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ . 18 لَيْسَ خَوْفُ الإِلهِ قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ "* 

*ولكن المسيحية هى روح وحياة حسب قول السيد المسيح : " لقد أتيت لكى تكون لكم حياة أفضل " , المسيحية والمسيحيين ليس لها أعداء من بنى البشر , عدو المسيحية أبليس وشياطينه وكل جنوده , حربنا حرب روحية ضد أجناد الشر وسلاطين الهواء , لهذا يرتعب الشيطان من كلمة المسيح , يخاف أن يسمع أتباعه عن سر الفداء , يهتز حينما تصلهم كلمة الخلاص , يرفضون رمز الصليب علامة النجاة , لهذا نلاحظ أن الشيطان شن حرباً بالإسلام على المسيحيين من أهل الكتاب لإبادتهم فإذا كان إله أهل الكتاب أسمه إيلوهيم فصنع الشيطان إلها آخر أسمه الله وإذا كان لهم كتباً مقدسة سمائيه فصنع كتاباً أسماه القرآن , وإذا كان أيلوهيم ارسل أنبياء فأرسل هو محمداً فصنع ديناً ليس فيه إلا جمع لما رآه صالحاً للأعتداء سواء أكان نفسياً أو بدنياً أو جنسياً ليقضى به على خير المسيح فى المسيحيين وهكذا ظهرت هرطقة الإسلام , لقد لبسنا كل اسلحة الحرب من درع الخلاص وخوذه الحق ولكننا أهملنا سيف الكلمة سيف التبشير للمخدوعين وأعلانهم بالقول , سيف الحديث عن خير المسيح ومحبته وخلاصه لم نحارب به بعد*

* ومن الدراسات الدينية التى خرجت إلينا بعد غزو إسلامى لمدة 1425 سنة إتضح أن الأسلام هو ضد المسيحية فإذا قورن بين شخصية محمد والرب يسوع نجد شخصيتين مختلفتين تماماً بل هما فى إتجاهين متضادين مثل الشر والخير , الموت والحياة , الحرب والسلام , المرض والصحة , الشيطان و الإله الحقيقى .. و .. إلى آخرة من الصفات المتناقضة ونستخلص من هذا ومن التناقض بين القرآن والإنجيل وبين الله إلاه الإسلام وإيلوهيم إلاه المسيحية أن محمد هو ضد المسيح anti Christ.. *

*ُ[ (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 2: 18 و 22). وَكَمَا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّ ضِدَّ الْمَسِيحِ يَأْتِي، قَدْ صَارَ الآنَ أَضْدَادٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ كَثِير ... مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْن ] *

*وعلى هذا بنى الإسلام عقيدته ، وعلى هدم القيم السامية التى أتت بها المسيحية التى جعلت الأنسان يعلوا فى نور سماء الروح فأسقط الإسلام البشرية فى هوة الظلمة , ومن أهم النتائج التى توصلوا إليها أن الإسلام بنى وأنتشر على أساس هدم المسيحية بسبب فهم المسيحيين الخاطئ للمسيحية , خاصة المسيحية التى أنتشرت فى الدولة البيزنطية .*

*, أما مسيحي مصر بعد معاناتهم الطويلة من الإضطهاد البيزنطى إعتقدوا أن المسلمين هم حلفائهم وأن الله إلاه الإسلام هو نفس إلههم , ولكنهم فى الحقيقة قد تحالفوا مع الشيطان ذاته !!!* 

*صلينا وقدسنا فى كنائسنا وتبررنا وأصبحنا أمة مقدسة ولكننا لم يحدث أن طلبنا بصراخ إلى الرب أن يرفع عنا نير عبودية الأسلام كما رفعه عن عنق بنى إسرائيل لعله يتحنن علينا ويسمع صراخنا *

*, ومن ناحية أخرى من الخوف لم نقترب من التبشير بكلمة الرب وهذا مافعله آباؤنا تلاميذ السيد المسيح والرسل وسجلوه لنا فى سفر خاص أسمه أعمال الرسل لنحذوا حذوهم ونقتفى آثارهم , ولم يقفل هذا السفر الذى يحكى أعمال الرسل التبشيرية ومدى علاقتهم بالرب يسوع وأستمرت الكنيسة تكتب كفاح الأقباط التبشيرى فى كتاب السنكسار ولكنه بعد عدة قرون وخاصة بعد الغزو الإسلامى العربى أقتصر ما جاء فى السنكسار على حكايات ليس لها صلة بالتبشير كما جاء فى أصل السنكسار وهو أعمال الرسل كما أبتعد تماما عن ذكر الشهداء الأقباط فى العصور الإسلامية المختلفة كأن هؤلاء الشهداء ليسوا من بنى جنسنا أو أنهم يستشهدوا على أسم الرب يسوع .*

* واليوم أنه من الضرورى فتح كتبهم ودراستها وبحثها , هذا الباب لم نطرقة من قبل خوفاً من أنتقامهم الشيطانى , والواقع الذى نشعر به أن الرب قد ربط الشيطان ويسوع يظهر لكثير من المسلمين يعلن عن نفسه فلتخرج أيها الزارع وأبذر بذورك ولتخرج أيها الحارث وأحرث الأرض العطشى لكلمة الرب يسوع , أعدوا طريق الرب أيها الأخوة والآباء أصنعوا سبله المستقيمة يا أبنائى فليس لنا إذا إلا هذا طريق الذى أعده ومهده الرب يسوع بذاته ولم نسلكه بعد , طريق تفنيد الهرطقات ومهاجمة البدع والعقائد وإثبات أنها ليست قادمة من إله سمائى هذا هو ما فعله أثناسيوس الرسولى , كما أن السيد المسيح الذى أرسل تلاميذه فى كل مكان يرسلنا إليهم ويقوينا وهو الوحيد القادر أن يقودنا فى موكب نصرته ويفعل بنا عجائبه .*
*والمسلمين يعتبرون أن الأرض (الكرة الأرضية) كلها مسجداً طهوراً لإلههم الذى أسمه الله وطلب الله منهم فى القرآن أن يعلنوا** الجهاد بقتل الأبرياء والقتال وإحتلال الأرض وإغتصاب العرض حتى تدين الأرض كلها بالإسلام ولكن تو**جد دول لا تدين بالأسلام .* 





*وعلى هذا فالشريعة الإسلامية تقسم الكرة الأرضية إلى قسمين هما :-* 
*.. دار حرب .... ودار إسلام .. *
*دار الإسلام هى الدول التى تطبق الشريعة الإسلامية مثل مصر والسودان والسعودية .. ألخ .. أما دار الحرب فهى الدول التى لا تدين بالإسلام *

*وتعتبر الدول التى تطبق الشريعة ألإسلامية طبقاً لشرع ألإسلام فى حالة حرب على الدول الغير إسلامية فى العالم كله وحالة الحرب أما معلنه أو غير معلنه*

*



* 

*تعلن حالة الحرب فى حالة أن تصبح الدولة ألإسلامية قوية وقادرة ... أو* 
*حرب غير معلنة فى حالة أن تكون الدولة الإسلامية ضعيفة أى فى حالة الإعداد للحرب .. *
*إذا فعلى جميع الأحوال تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية فى أى دولة معناها البسيط هو *
*1- **إذلال وإستعباد غير المسلمين الذين يقيمون بالدول التى تطبق شريعة الإسلام حتى يعتنقوا الإسلام. *
*2- **توجيه إقتصاد الدولة للحرب حتى يعلنوا الحرب فى يوم ما على الدول الغير إسلامية الضعيفة أولاً ثم القوية .* 
*وبهذا يعيدوا تدمير حضارة العالم مرة أخرى بعد أن دمروها حينما غزوا الدول المجاورة .* 

*لا توجد دولة تطبق الشريعة ألإسلامية إلا وتنتشر فيها عصابات بن لادن الأسلامية والعصابات الإجرامية الأخرى وخاصة مصر التى أصبحت تصدر مسلمين إرهابين إلى جميع بقاع الأرض مما سيؤدى إلى كوارث عالميه لا تحمد عقباه , وقد بنى الأسلام على أكل عيش عن طريق الإرهاب والإجرام ليس اكثر ولا أقل فالأزهر يستنزف المعونة الأميريكيه المقدمة لمصربل أنه يلتهم ما يجده فى خزينة الدولة , وفى النهاية يصدر فتاوى بالذبح ونحر الأبرياء فى الوقت الذى تحمى فيه أمريكا نفسها من إجرامهم , *

*واليوم لا ينبغى على العالم أن يفرح بقطع ذيول العصابات فى أفغانستان والعراق أو بالقطع الجزئى لأموال السعودية فهم يظنون أنهم قفلوا المفتاح المالى الذى يدفعهم للأجرام ولكن هناك تسرب لهذه الأموال للعصابات الحكومية بطرق أخرى حيث أن الحكومة المصرية تعطى شيوخ الأزهر الذين ينشرون الدعوه فى أفريقيا وآسيا وأوربا وغيرها أجورهم بالدولار الأمريكى ونحن نعرف أنها ليس لها مصدر لصرف هذه الملايين فمن أين تأتى بها ولماذا لا تصرفها لتطعم فقراء شعبها ؟* 


*وفى مناطق الفقر والجهل يتعمق المسلم فى قرآنه فيسهل تحوله إلى مجرم لوجود آيات الكره والبغضاء فيه إضافه إلى حقده على المجتمع ككل كنقص لأحتياجه فى نشأته فى هذه التربة الخصبة تجد عصابات الأسلام جنودها من المرضى النفسيين إجتماعيا , والمصابين بالهلوسة القرآنية دينيا فتجندهم لصالحهم تحت فكر الجهاد فالعالم مطالب اليوم بالقضاء على أماكن تكاثر جراد العصابات الإسلامية فى مصر والسودان لأنهم عندما يتكاثرون سيأكلون الأخضر واليابس فى موطنهم ثم العالم كله إذا إستطاع إختراق الحجز .* 
أقرأ - بنك الإرهاب: الركن الثالث من أركان الإسلام​

*وبالنسبة لمصر** أن جماعات بن لادن والعصابات الإجرامية قد أخترقت جميع أجهزة الحكم فى مصر بما فيها الجيش وأمن الدولة والبوليس وليس السؤال الآن متى سيقومون بإنقلابهم والإستيلاء على الحكم ؟ لأنهم أستولوا على الحكم فعلاً ويقومون بخطة داخلية وهى القضاء على المسيحة وذلك بقتلهم أو إجبارهم بأعتناق المسيحية مستغلين مراكزهم الحكومية وهم لا يهمهم إحراج الحكومة أو مصر بقدر ما يهمهم الإسلام أو تلويث سمعه مصر الدولية فهذا يدخل ضمن مخططاتهم فقد حدثت ألاف حوادث الخطف لفتيات القبط وذبحوا أقباط الكشح وغيرها وتعمد جهاز الأمن بفبركه المحاضر مما أدى إلى عدم الحكم على مسلم واحد وحتى القضاء أستولى عليه رؤساء العصابات الإسلامية ( صحيح البخاري الحديث رقم 6404 باب الديّات أنه : لا يقتل مسلم بكافر ) وفي المادة " 98 " والفقرة " و " يقضي بالسـجن لمدة سـتة أشـهر لكل من يغير دينه - خمسين سنة من القتل وسرقة الأقباط ولم يحكم على مسلم وواحد*

_*وأن لا يقتل مسلم بكافر*_

*ولما كان دين الدولة فى مصر الإسلام وشريعتها وقوانينها مستمدة من الشريعة الإسلامية التى يباح فيها أتباع الأساليب الإرهابية الأخرى , والخطة الموضوعة هو العمل داخليا وخارجياً حيث يتم الإنطلاق للإنقضاض على العالم كله وغزوه فالعصابات فى داخل الحكومة توجهها لمصلحتها ولها أتصالات بالعصابات الغير نشطة (النائمة) الموجوده فى جميع الدول بلا إستثناء وأهدافهم مستقاة من قرآنهم وأحاديثهم وسنتهم وشريعتهم (5), ويقتصر عملهم اليوم فى داخل الغرب هو هدم إقتصاده وزعزعة أمنه .* 

*وقد حدث أن أعترف مسلمين على شبكة الأنترنت من الذين كانوا يعملون فى تنظيم حكومى خصص لأبادة المسيحية من مصر وأنحصرت أهداف هذا التنظيم فى :-* 

*** * التخطيط المحكم المسبق لـــ خطف البنات القبطيات بطرق شيطانية خسيسة .. *
*** * ضرب العائلة المسيحية إجتماعياً وإقتصادياً ونفسيا خاصة كبار القبط وأغنيائهم ومشاهيرهم .. *
*** * تلويث سمعة المسيحية والمسيحيين فى مصر .. *
*** * أقصاء من هم فى مراكز وظيفية عليا من المسيحيين بطرق ملتوية ..* 

*وكان نائب رئيس الجمهورية حسين الشافعى هو مؤسس وقائد هذا التنظيم السرى الحكومى , وأنتشرت عملياتهم لأسلمة الأقباط فى كل أرض مصر من الشمال إلى الجنوب , وكانت الحكومة تقيم لأعضاء التنظيم معسكرات خاصة , وقالوا أنه كثيرا ما كانوا يكلفون بعمليات فى محافظات أخرى وكل خليه مكونة من عدة أفراد وليس لهم علم بباقى أفراد التنظيم , وقد بدأت عملياتهم فى أواخر الستينيات وأشترك أحدهم فى عملية ضد تاجر مسيحى وهو فى السنة الثانية الثانوى , وأعترفوا أيضا بأعطاء ضحاياهم من المسيحيين والمسيحيات أدوية تؤثر على المخ وقال أحدهم أنه أخذها من صيدلى والآخر قال انهم كانوا يسلمونها لهم وقد كان مركز أنتاجها أمستردام بهولندا .* 

*وقد قالوا أن الطوابع التى كانت الحكومة تجمعها إجباريا لصالح معونة الشتاء والمجاهدين ألأفغان كانت تذهب لصالح هذا التنظيم الحكومى ثم دخلت السعودية فى تمويل هذا التنظيم ويعتقد أن هذا التنظيم ما زال يعمل حتى الآن من دراسة الحالات أسلمة الفتيات والنساء وأخيراً رأينا أحدى عصابات الإسلام تخطف شاباً لتبيع الكلى فى ليبيا كأعضاء بشرية هذا كل ما وصلنا من مستندات وما خفى كان أعظم .* 

*ومن الملاحظ أن ظهورات العذراء قد بدأت منذ عمل هذه العصابات الحكومية فى آواخر الستينيات وفى نفس الوقت تم أكتشافجسد أثنين من القديسين الذين قتلوا من الإضطهاد الإسلامى أحدهم مار سيدهم بشاى الذى قتله المسلمين بتعذيبه لمدة أربعة ايام متواصلة ضربا وسحلاً فى شوارع المدينة بعد أن عروه من ثيابه وفى النهاية صبوا الزفت المغلى على راسه أمام بيت أخيه .. فلماذا إذا ظهرت العذراء وأكتشفت أجساد شهيدين من شهداء الأقباط فى العصر الإسلامى إذا ؟ .*

*وظهور العذراء مريم صاحبة ظهور القديسين وظهور السيد المسيح نفسه للمسلمين وقد رأها السيد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر .. وقد رآها معه السيد حسين الشافعى الذى كان نائب رئيس الجمهورية فى وقت من الأوقات حيث كان بدأ يدير التنظيم الحكومى بإبادة المسيحية من مصر .. فتزامن قيام الرب يسوع بعمل إلهى مضاد فظهر هو بنفسه وارسل القديسين للمسلمين فآمن الرعيل الأول منهم بالمسيحية فى وقت ظهور العذراء مريم بالزيتون تماما كما ظهر الرب يسوع لبولس قديما أى أن الرب يسوع بدأ بنفسه قيادة شعبه المسيحى فى مصر والعالم وفى الموقعين التاليين مذكرات أحدهما - وأول فريسة له - ويوجد لهذا الموقع ترجمة باللغة الإنجليزية وقد صممت السيدة التى قامت بترجمتها إلى تغيير عنوانها إلى أعترافات شيطان سابق **The Confession of an Ex-Devil **.*


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*لا أعلم ماذا سأفعل !!!*
*لأن هذا السؤال خارج عن نطاق القسم وقوانينه فالقسم أسمه*
*الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *
*عامة كنت أتمني أن أكون متواجد من أول الموضوع ولكن !!!!*

*أخي الباحث فلتسمع وتعي ما سأقول ....*
*أنت الأن في مرحلة حرجة من حياتك الحالية والمستقبلية بل والأبدية *
*فأنت ترفض قول عزيزي المسلم وتطالب بعدم تلقيبك به*
*ومع ذلك أنت مازلت علي بداية طريق المسيحية كحياة وقد تكون مازلت تبحث عن الطريق ولكن أنت تحاول*
*فمن رأي أن تترك كل ما هو يعقوق نموك وحياتك وخلاصك *
*فسؤالك هذا سيودي فقط الي الشد والجذب فقط*
*فانا مصري فرعوني ولا أحب أبداً أن أكون عربي وهذا ليس تقليلاً من العرق العربي ولكني أري في عرقي المصري الأفضلية والحضارة والتمدن وكل شئ فأنا من وجهة نظري أتميز عن العربي -مع أحترامي للعرق العربي-*
*ومن هنا نقول ونتحيز ونتصارع في عرقيات لا إيمانيات وعقائد*
*فمن وجهة نظري وإن أردت سأقول بوثائق وأدله ومن فم غير المصرين علي كم المذابح التي أرتكبها الحكام العرب علي مدار 16 قرن علي الأقباط ومنها مثلاً علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر قطع لسان كل من سيتحدث بالقبطية دون العربية وهذا بالقرن السابع عشر وغيرها من الأهانات التي تصل الي اللباس الأزرق الموحد وركوب الحمير لا الخيل وأحياً تركب "بالمشقلب" وغير هذا بكثير من هدم كنائس وحرقها ومن أغتصاب للحرمات ومن نهب ومن سرقة فأموالنا غنيمة لهم ونسائنا أيضاً .......... كثيراً جداً صدقني*
*وأعتقد يكفي هذا *
*لأنه سيكون موضوع جدلي سيبني فقط علي العرقيات *
*وهذا لن يفيدك يا أخي أنت في خلاصك وفدائك فأطلب الله أولاً فهو الأفضل لك صدقني*

*عامة سأضطر الي غلق الموضوع لاحقاً *
*بمعني الي ان تنتهي الأخت فراشة من وضع الموسعة وسأغلقه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

*ميرسي يا توين جدا لزوقك و احترامك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*خلاص انا خلصت ( نقلت الجزء الخاص بسؤالة فقط ) بإمكانك غلقة الآن :t23:*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

صحيح، أوافقك على غلق الموضوع فعلا لأنه فعلا سيؤدي إلى جدل لا داعي له. وأظن أنه يكفي اني يقرا ما وضعته الأخت فراشة.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟*

ويبدو فعلا ان ده مش مكان السؤال من البداية، بس أنا ما كنتش متوقع ان فيه مسلمين هيشاركوا، لأن وجهة نظرهم معروفة وموجودة في كل كتب التاريخ اللي في المدارس.


----------

